# Dammit! +ve covid test



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

Fully vaccinated and have barely left the house in 2 years, but it still found me. I'm now officially a walking Covid.

Right now it feels like a very heavy cold. Hoping it doesn't get worse, and the vaccinations stave off the worst of it.


----------



## darjr (Dec 9, 2021)

Sucks a lot. After so long working so hard to stay cv free.


----------



## Jmarso (Dec 9, 2021)

Take zinc supplements and about 4000 units of vitamin D each day. It won't make it vanish, but it will go a long way towards mitigating the effects. Dealt with this about a year ago- the Vit-D and Zinc helped me get through it with no major symptoms or issues. An osteopathic doctor recommended it, and it worked great. Hope you feel better soon. Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it.  Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Dec 9, 2021)

That's terrible! I hope it's not rough on you and that you are able to ride it out swiftly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 9, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it.  Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.



I really hope you’re kidding.

The fundamental application for ivermectin in humans and animals is the same: it’s an anti-parasitic.  Viruses aren’t parasites.  Ivermectin’s antiviral properties are so minimal that taking an effective dose of it to combat COVID would be *toxic.*


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 9, 2021)

oh dear!, praying for a fast and easy recovery for you


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah don't listen to the internet for medicine advice. Drink lots fluids. Get your PCR done ASAP. Unless it's Omicron or they work in the NHS your fully vaccinated house chums can still go to work, etc assuming they are negative! Keep safe


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 9, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I really hope you’re kidding.
> 
> The fundamental application for ivermectin in humans and animals is the same: it’s an anti-parasitic.  Viruses aren’t parasites.  Ivermectin’s antiviral properties are so minimal that taking an effective dose of it to combat COVID would be *toxic.*



Completely agree. Ivermectin is a wonderful drug absolutely wonderful.....at killing parasites. If covid was a parasite, sign me up.

But its not, and there just is no conclusive evidence it helps against covid. Meanwhile, the drug absolutely can have side effects, ESPECIALLY if you are taking the ones reserved for animals instead of humans (which sadly many people have).


Back to other remedies, I'll agree with the Zinc and Vitamin D dosages. There has been some links between low vitamin D level and bad covid (for example I had a hospitalized case of covid and my vitamin D had bottomed out). Now whether the virus is draining vitamin D or is worse in people with low vitamin D is not yet known. But we do know that high dosages of these vitamins are perfectly safe for short term (you don't want to take very high dosages of Vitamin D for a long time as it can build up toxicity, but for a few weeks or months no problem), so its one of those (we don't know if it helps, but it won't hurt either).


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Fully vaccinated and have barely left the house in 2 years, but it still found me. I'm now officially a walking Covid.
> 
> Right now it feels like a very heavy cold. Hoping it doesn't get worse, and the vaccinations stave off the worst of it.




Get some rest and feel better soon! I've known a few fully vaxxed people with breakthrough cases, and all of them said that it was like a cold, and they were grateful to have been vaccinated. No hospitalizations (knock on wood) among that group.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 9, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it.  Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.




First, that Nobel Prize was in 2015.  Second, it was for treatment of parasitic diseases - the specific initial target for avermectin was roundworm - the drug is basically apoison that the worms are slightly more subject to than humans are.  It, and the other drugs in the family, have no particular activity relevant to viral infections.  You will slough out the lining of your intestines before ivermectin gives you any benefit fighting covid.

Vitamin supplementation doesn't hurt, but has not shown to have particular efficacy in fighting covid.  

You're spreading some pretty common misinformation.  We've no tolerance for it here.


----------



## Elvish Lore (Dec 9, 2021)

Any possibility of deleting that misinformation post? It’s the sort of crap that’s caused the pandemic to perpetuate.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Take zinc supplements and about 4000 units of vitamin D each day. It won't make it vanish, but it will go a long way towards mitigating the effects. Dealt with this about a year ago- the Vit-D and Zinc helped me get through it with no major symptoms or issues. An osteopathic doctor recommended it, and it worked great. Hope you feel better soon. Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it.  Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.



To be clear, folks: medical misinformation is _dangerous_. Don't put me in danger. Or anybody else, but especially me! Leave the medical advice to medical professionals.


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I really hope you’re kidding.
> 
> The fundamental application for ivermectin in humans and animals is the same: it’s an anti-parasitic.  Viruses aren’t parasites.  Ivermectin’s antiviral properties are so minimal that taking an effective dose of it to combat COVID would be *toxic.*




I am a physician. Danny is right; give Ivermectin to your dog for heartworm. Do not take it to ‘treat’ a virus.


----------



## Dioltach (Dec 9, 2021)

Hope you get better!

I'm on holiday in the Caribbean. We spent the weeks leading up to our departure worrying about catching the virus and not being allowed to go, and about borders closing because of the omicron variant, and up until today worrying about positive results of our 3rd day antigen tests. But now it's all clear and we can enjoy a few weeks of sun and carefree living!


----------



## schneeland (Dec 9, 2021)

Wish you speedy recovery! Hopefully vaccination will keep symptoms at a bearable level.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 9, 2021)

Denys said:


> Any possibility of deleting that misinformation post? It’s the sort of crap that’s caused the pandemic to perpetuate.




We try not to delete much.  I've put a visible warning on the top of it, however, which should make the point clear.


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2021)

May you have a mild case and quick recovery, Morrus.

You may want to check in with your health care provider regarding evaluation and treatment. Some of the newer treatments may be available and of benefit to you. (As a retired physician from the US, I am not sure of either.)


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't know if the UK has authorized booster shots yet, but here in the US it is recommended to get a booster if you were fully vaccinated at least 6 months ago. And for the folks that got the single-shot J&J, it is 2 months.

I wonder if you picked up the Omicron variant, as it seems to be the easiest to catch of all the variants, vaccinated or not.

As for the vitamin thing, a massive amount of the population is anywhere from mildly to severely vitamin D deficient, so a small supplement of that daily will help if someone needs it, and will do no harm if not.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I don't know if the UK has authorized booster shots yet, but here in the US it is recommended to get a booster if you were fully vaccinated at least 6 months ago. And for the folks that got the single-shot J&J, it is 2 months.



Bit late for a vaccination booster after you've got the illness! But yes, we have. My appt was next week. However you can't take one within 28 days of a positive test, so I'll have to wait until January.


----------



## Bolares (Dec 9, 2021)

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Bladesinger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear this Sir. I had it very early on, when we knew almost nothing about it. With my comorbidities I was sure I was a goner. I got very, very lucky and got through it, but it was absolutely the worst experience of my life, and I've watched Highlander 2.


----------



## Janx (Dec 9, 2021)

Rest up. I hope it's mild and everybody stays safe.


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 9, 2021)

Drink lots of water, but don't drink any Beholders!  Although, I hear the anti-magic ray has other anti-properties...


----------



## Mercurius (Dec 9, 2021)

I just want to say that while the mainstream medical establishment doesn't endorse ivermectin for covid, at least in the west, it isn't just some nebulous "the internet" that does - there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.

Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.

And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Dec 10, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> I just want to say that while the mainstream medical establishment doesn't endorse ivermectin for covid, at least in the west, it isn't just some nebulous "the internet" that does - there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.
> 
> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.
> 
> And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.



My wife is an infectious disease doctor, so if anyone has any questions about vaccines or COVID please feel free to shoot me a message, and I'll pass it onto her. She is someone I trust!

Overall though, vaccines, masks, social distancing = scientifically proven to be effective.

Horse dewormer, bleach, other viral (ha ha) solutions = not proven by science to be effective; or proven to be harmful

My wife was involved in the study that showed hydroxychloroquine was not an effective medicine for COVID. It's an anti-malarial drug, and malaria is actually her specialty!


----------



## aco175 (Dec 10, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> malaria is actually her specialty!



That must be a good story on how malaria became her specialty.  

@Morrus  Rub dirt on it and get back to work on Levelup2.0


----------



## billd91 (Dec 10, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.



That's just a recipe for believing anything because you idiosyncratically think it "makes sense".


----------



## Mercurius (Dec 10, 2021)

billd91 said:


> That's just a recipe for believing anything because you idiosyncratically think it "makes sense".



Not at all. It is saying to trust your own judgment - including whose expertise to trust over others. 

Even the most heterodox person still believe stuff - they don't just "believe anything" - just not orthodox perspectives.


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 10, 2021)

The best medical advice I'm qualified to give:  don't get medical advice from strangers on the Internet.
Get all of your medical advice from a medical professional, in person...preferably at their office or lab.

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, @Morrus .  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 10, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.



However... that is how science works.

Science (of which medicine is a part) collects study after study until a "general consensus" is found. That consensus (the mainstream as you put it) is then truth.

Now what makes science such a powerhouse is that it includes with it the seeds of its own destruction. Science says "I am right....but here's how you prove me wrong". And so as more and more studies are done and new evidence comes along.....eeeeeevery once in a while we find that the general consensus is wrong, and a new paradigm is formed.

However, most of us are not scientists, and are very ignorant of the painstaking process in which such general consensus is born. So we hear about alternative "XYZ" and immediately go "well this doctor thinks that X is good....must be something to it". And the answer is, maybe there is something there. However, the vast vast vast majority of the time, its not. It takes a lot of work before a new general consensus is formed, and most of the people who try to change the consensus fail, because their evidence just isn't strong enough, there was a flaw in their methods, etc etc.

The fact that there are doctors and scientists that don't agree with the general consensus is a very positive thing, science by its nature is designed to challenge itself. However, as laymen, we really shouldn't be taking a lone voice in the dark as the "secret truth no one is talking about". If the general consensus changes it will be because of doctors and scientists, not laypeople sitting around arguing about what theory on the internet they heard. And if and when that consensus changes, then the scientists around the world will let us know, and then we should act accordingly.

Until that time.... Ivermectin is not a recommended therapy, and in fact people have been cautioned not to take it for Covid. That is the science as of now. That could absolutely change in 6 months or a few years, but right now the best truth we got says not to take it.


----------



## dragoner (Dec 10, 2021)

@Morrus My condolences, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 10, 2021)

Good luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 10, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.




Yes, but there are health care practitioners that recommend Reiki and homeopathy, too.  My wife has watched a fellow veterinarian go down an anti-vax rabbit hole to the point of thinking the vaccines are part of a depopulation conspiracy.  One medical practitioner, close to the previous US Administration, is quoted as thinking that _sex with demons_ was a primary cause of illness in the world.

Medical practitioners are human beings.  They are subject to all the foibles of humans.  And that includes tons of cognitive biases.

The processes of science are there to filter out those biases, and protect us from people who, for one reason or another, have gotten it wrong.  If you aren't applying those filters, that's a problem.

It is not like ivermectin hasn't been studied, you know - it has, to date, failed to show appropriate results.  So, when your medical professionals can come up with _statistically relevant_ results, we can talk.  Until then, they can take a hike, as far as I am concerned.



Mercurius said:


> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.




What makes sense to me is actually measuring results well enough to know that what you are doing works.  If you trust something else, that's your problem.

I will not have this site be responsible for some poor gamer crapping out the lining of his intestine because we allowed unproven advice to proliferate.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 10, 2021)

Take a knee, face out, drink water, take Motrin. (j/k)

Hope you recover quickly and feel better!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, Russ. Best wishes- I hope it's mild and passes swiftly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> I just want to say that while the mainstream medical establishment doesn't endorse ivermectin for covid, at least in the west, it isn't just some nebulous "the internet" that does - there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.
> 
> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.
> 
> And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.



To date, the only context in which I know of that ivermectin has been used successfully in treating human patients with Covid was in India and nearby countries in which large numbers of the infected were ALSO known to be suffering from parasitic infections.

IOW, the ivermectin was used to rid the patients of their parasites, thus reducing the strain in their immune system and allowing the doctors to use other treatments for Covid.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Dec 10, 2021)

Like the others have said already, I hope you get well soon and can avoid spreading it to others. It also sucks that the 3rd post in this thread was Covid-19 misinformation.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2021)

I know there's a train of people already wishing you well @Morrus , but add me to it.  With all of the precautions we take and how we let it interrupt our lifes, it doesn't feel _fair_ that it's still dangerous.  But it is, and hopefully like the preponderance of people who had been previously vaccinated, I hope your breakthrough is mild and short.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 10, 2021)

My goodness, I hope you recover well and soon!


----------



## niklinna (Dec 10, 2021)

Best wishes to you, Russ, for a mild illness and swift recovery.


----------



## Mercurius (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm going to bow out from responding to various posts, as I don't think this is the place for such a conversation, and we all know how it will go (around and around).

Anyhow, best wishes to you, Morrus.


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 10, 2021)

Get well, Morrus


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks folks. Day 5 of symptoms now. Still a heavy cold, but it's gotten a little worse each day - it's the easiest cold I've ever had!. No shortness of breath, fortunately, so the vaccinations are presumably helping. I barely slept last night.


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 10, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> That is the science as of now.



The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 10, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.




And, we can also see the death rates among those who listened to the science, and those who did not.

Which then gives you the basic reason why my pushback on medical advice not based in science, is... vehement. 

Edit to add:  The science said that no vaccine is perfect.  The science said that immunity waned over time, so that boosters were in order.  Morrus hadn't gotten his yet.  So... not a solid data point, but demonstrative.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Dec 10, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.



Vaccines help your body fight a disease. Sometimes that means "not getting it" and sometimes that means getting the disease, but having lighter symptoms. Morrus got COVID, but is having lighter symptoms, because he got the vaccine.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 10, 2021)

Good luck, Morrus.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 10, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.



Just because you saw rain in the desert, doesn't make it any less a desert.

At the end of the day, vaccination reduces your risk of getting covid. Is it 100%, absolutely not, no vaccine is. Further, we have found that COVID unfortunately can use vaccinated people as carriers, meaning that the total herd immunity we hoped to achieve is probably not possible.

That does not change the general recommendation. Ultimately the scientific community still agrees that the benefits of vaccinations outweigh the risks, especially the statistics on severe covid. Current stats show that vaccinated people have less symptoms and side effects to covid, and are much lesser likely to require hospitalization. The benefits are not as great as we had hoped, but even accounting for the new evidence pouring in the last 6 months or so....the general consensus on vaccination has not changed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2021)

Get well, Morrus! We're rooting for your quick recovery!


----------



## Mad_Jack (Dec 10, 2021)

Umbran said:


> One medical practitioner, close to the previous US Administration, is quoted as thinking that _*sex with demons*_ was a primary cause of illness in the world.




 I can absolutely attest that sex with demons does not cause physical illness - I never got sick once in the two years I dated my college girlfriend, lol. Chronic depression and anger issues, maybe...


----------



## Mallus (Dec 10, 2021)

Get well soon!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 10, 2021)

I am sorry to hear you got Covid! And that it borked your booster shot appointment. Here's hoping you recover quickly and easily.

Where I am, it's been difficult to get those scheduled - places are booked up weeks out. My wife got lucky and found a pop & pop pharmacy that had tons of spaces available, so we were able to get ours a few days ago.

Booster shots are going to be vitally important going into this winter.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh, that sucks.
My non-professional medical advice would be to get better, soon!


----------



## Ixal (Dec 11, 2021)

You don't by chance know if its delta or omikron?


----------



## Herschel (Dec 11, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Take zinc supplements and about 4000 units of vitamin D each day. It won't make it vanish, but it will go a long way towards mitigating the effects. Dealt with this about a year ago- the Vit-D and Zinc helped me get through it with no major symptoms or issues. An osteopathic doctor recommended it, and it worked great. Hope you feel better soon. Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it.  Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.




COVID is NOT a damned parasite, it's also likely not available in non-veterinary form anyway. Quit spreading actually dangerous misinformation.


----------



## Herschel (Dec 11, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> I just want to say that while the mainstream medical establishment doesn't endorse ivermectin for covid, at least in the west, it isn't just some nebulous "the internet" that does - there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.
> 
> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.
> 
> And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.



Zelenko, Malone and "America's Frontline Doctors" have all been thoroughly debunked repeatedly.


----------



## Herschel (Dec 11, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.



Vaccines boost your immune system against a targeted disease, they don't turn you into the Highlander.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Dec 11, 2021)

Get well soon, Morrus!


----------



## Dausuul (Dec 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear that! Hoping you recover fully and soon.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Maybe you can try getting UV light inside your body.

If that doesn't work then perhaps my well wishes will do the trick. I do hope for a full recovery.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Dec 11, 2021)

Herschel said:


> Vaccines boost your immune system against a targeted disease, they don't turn you into the Highlander.



NOW you tell me! I better stop chopping off heads...


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Dec 11, 2021)

Aeson said:


> Maybe you can try getting UV light inside your body.



The thing about UV is it destroys microbes, like viruses and cells. You know what the body is made out of? Cells.

UV is harmful enough outside the body, you certainly wouldn't want it inside.

And people ask why it's important to teach science in schools!


----------



## J.Quondam (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> The thing about UV is it destroys microbes, like viruses and cells. You know what the body is made out of? Cells.
> 
> UV is harmful enough outside the body, you certainly wouldn't want it inside.
> 
> And people ask why it's important to teach science in schools!



Personally, I'd be more troubled by having a high-wattage glass lightbulb stuck up my backside. Don't try that at home, Morrus!
Get well soon.


----------



## tomBitonti (Dec 11, 2021)

Morris, I’m sorry to hear.  I hope your illness does not worsen and that your recovery is quick.
Tom Bitonti


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> The thing about UV is it destroys microbes, like viruses and cells. You know what the body is made out of? Cells.
> 
> UV is harmful enough outside the body, you certainly wouldn't want it inside.
> 
> And people ask why it's important to teach science in schools!



You should have been an adviser for our former president. I was paraphrasing/mocking him.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 11, 2021)

Aeson said:


> You should have been an adviser for our former president. I was paraphrasing/mocking him.




Irony can sometimes be hard to spot in print, especially these days.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> The thing about UV is it destroys microbes, like viruses and cells. You know what the body is made out of? Cells.
> 
> UV is harmful enough outside the body, you certainly wouldn't want it inside.




That is because the UV light was not soaked in bleach first before being inserted.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Thomas Shey said:


> Irony can sometimes be hard to spot in print, especially these days.



Ironically, was recently reminded that my sense of humor was the reason I only have internet friends. Maybe there's something to it.....nah.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> That is because the UV light was not soaked in bleach first before being inserted.



It's an UV of bleach not an IV. No wonder it didn't work.


----------



## Lidgar (Dec 11, 2021)

Hope you get through it OK Morris. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Bad jokes are proven to cure anything. You can trust me, I played a doctor in a RPG once.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2021)

Aeson said:


> Bad jokes are proven to cure anything. You can trust me, I played a doctor in a RPG once.



I played a German doctor/taxidermist/butcher in a frontier setting once.  All of his patients got wurst.


----------



## Herschel (Dec 11, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I played a German doctor/taxidermist/butcher in a frontier setting once.  All of his patients got wurst.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I played a German doctor/taxidermist/butcher in a frontier setting once.  All of his patients got wurst.



Sounds like you got them coming and going.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 11, 2021)

Aeson said:


> Maybe you can try getting UV light inside your body.




So, in the glorious bastards department, we had the following...



Spoiler: DO NOT DO THIS!!!!


----------



## J.Quondam (Dec 11, 2021)

I wonder if that would be more or less horrible than sloughing off one's intestinal lining with ivermectin?


----------



## cmad1977 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Take zinc supplements and about 4000 units of vitamin D each day. It won't make it vanish, but it will go a long way towards mitigating the effects. Dealt with this about a year ago- the Vit-D and Zinc helped me get through it with no major symptoms or issues. An osteopathic doctor recommended it, and it worked great. Hope you feel better soon. Better still, if you have a local doc that will prescribe you ivermectin, it'll be cured in a few days. Despite what the MSM has been saying, Ivermectin is not 'horse dewormer,' although that is a veterinary application of it. Ivermectin won the 2016 nobel prize as a life-saving anti-parasitic medicine for human beings.




Don’t do any of this. The individual recommending this course of action lacks a basic understanding of the human body.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 11, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> I wonder if that would be more or less horrible than sloughing off one's intestinal lining with ivermectin?




Maybe you have to dissolve it in bleach first?  

I know, the bleach jokes are easy, but I did watch that press conference live and while Trump is a lot of bad things, I only saw someone voicing a thought before he realized it was a stupid idea, but by then it was too late to take it back, because he never takes anything back or apologizes. Same with the UV light thing. And he has been that way his whole life, so this is not a politics thing. Being unable to ever say you were wrong or to apologize, or to admit to ever losing at anything, I can't imagine living like that.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2021)

cmad1977 said:


> Don’t do any of this. The individual recommending this course of action lacks a basic understanding of the human body.



Our only hope is to humiliate and tease him till he learns the errors of his ways.....or we can provide facts backed by data...or both, we can do both.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 11, 2021)

cmad1977 said:


> Don’t do any of this. The individual recommending this course of action lacks a basic understanding of the human body.




Dr Fauci himself has said that zinc and vitamin D are both good to take, and he personally takes them for protection, just don't go for mega-doses. As for the rest, yeah, don't do it.


----------



## Arilyn (Dec 11, 2021)

Sorry you are sick! Get well soon and get lots of rest.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 12, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> Dr Fauci himself has said that zinc and vitamin D are both good to take, and he personally takes them for protection, just don't go for mega-doses. As for the rest, yeah, don't do it.




Yeah, there's nothing wrong with normal levels of vitamin supplementation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2021)

Aeson said:


> Sounds like you got them coming and going.



Yeah, but sometimes, I made a hash of it.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Dec 12, 2021)

Good thing you had your shots, man!

The data are really clear.  Some folks get fixated on “you’re vaxed and still got it!”  Yeah, and you are like 8 times less likely to have serious complications and go to the hospital.

I feel so fortunate to have gotten the shots and booster…my kids now have their first round.  Stats are our friend in this and they are pretty convincing…


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 12, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Fully vaccinated and have barely left the house in 2 years, but it still found me. I'm now officially a walking Covid.
> 
> Right now it feels like a very heavy cold. Hoping it doesn't get worse, and the vaccinations stave off the worst of it.



All I can say is take care and good luck. And stay positive! Fortunately getting sick today is not the same as it was a year ago; especially in your age group after being vaccinated.


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 12, 2021)

Keep us updated and get well soon. Make sure you drink and eat enough, and mostly just get a lot of rest.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 12, 2021)

Herschel said:


> Vaccines boost your immune system against a targeted disease, they don't turn you into the Highlander.



Pah, Highlander is overrated anyway. If cutting off your head kills you, it's not real immortality!


----------



## Staffan (Dec 12, 2021)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Pah, Highlander is overrated anyway. If cutting off your head kills you, it's not real immortality!



Complete agreement!


----------



## Horwath (Dec 12, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Fully vaccinated and have barely left the house in 2 years, but it still found me. I'm now officially a walking Covid.
> 
> Right now it feels like a very heavy cold. Hoping it doesn't get worse, and the vaccinations stave off the worst of it.



get well soon.

Good thing you got both of your doses beforehand. It reduces chances for hard cases by 90%.

Nothing now but get lots of rest and healthy food. And by that, I mean garlic, like lots of garlic


----------



## Morrus (Dec 12, 2021)

Day 7. It's now down to a very manageable head cold. I'm deftly over the hump (hope I didn't just jinx that...)

6 more days of isolation though. That's gonna be the hardest part of this second half. Still, my Sopranos rewatch has picked up pace. Such a good show!


----------



## Greg K (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry, to hear that you got COViD and am glad your symptoms have been mild. As someone that nearly died from it almost exactly one year ago, I am glad that you did not experience the worst of it. Recover soon!


----------



## tetrasodium (Dec 12, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Day 7. It's now down to a very manageable head cold. I'm deftly over the hump (hope I didn't just jinx that...)
> 
> 6 more days of isolation though. That's gonna be the hardest part of this second half. Still, my Sopranos rewatch has picked up pace. Such a good show!



I've gone through it twice now (ugh), vitamin c & vitamin b12/complex helps with the run down & mindfog type symptoms.  Take them in the morning or if they get bad. Just regular daily vitamin size not megadoses.


----------



## Blue Orange (Dec 12, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.




Yes, here he is. He's alive.

Get better Morrus!


----------



## fba827 (Dec 12, 2021)

may you feel better soon

(the same goes for anyone else that might be sick and is seeing this thread)


----------



## Arilyn (Dec 12, 2021)

Glad you are over the hump. Hope Hudson is taking care of you.


----------



## Vael (Dec 12, 2021)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 12, 2021)

Blue Orange said:


> Yes, here he is. He's alive.



Like the other 98.5% of cases.

I'm glad we got proof of life today, but I wonder if it was just to show @Li Shenron that Morrus is not suffering like the rest of his "age group."  Ouch...


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 12, 2021)

Arilyn said:


> Glad you are over the hump. Hope Hudson is taking care of you.




*Mod Note:*

Language, please.  You can’t do via gif what is impermissible via typing it out.


----------



## thom_likes_gaming (Dec 12, 2021)

May you get over it swiftly and without lasting effects.


----------



## J.Quondam (Dec 12, 2021)

Horwath said:


> Nothing now but get lots of rest and healthy food. And by that, I mean garlic, like lots of garlic



Agreed. Garlic is definitely the one of the most effective -- and flavorful! -- ways to self-isolate.


----------



## thom_likes_gaming (Dec 12, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> I just want to say that while the mainstream medical establishment doesn't endorse ivermectin for covid, at least in the west, it isn't just some nebulous "the internet" that does - there are quite a lot of doctors and other health care practitioners that are recommending it and other approaches for treatment.
> 
> Throwing around terms like "medical misinformation" in this day and age is tricky, because it depends upon who you are talking to. In the end, it comes down to who you trust, and what makes sense to you.
> 
> And to clarify, I am not recommending for or against any particular avenue of treatment. But I do take issue with this sharp duality of "the mainstream is true, and everything else is misinformation." That is a very dangerous place to find ourselves.



The easy way to distinguish the "two sides" to this coin: science.
Also: logic. You take a medicine to get rid of parasites to, well get rid of parasites. And not to fight a viral infection. 

Edit: I'm late to the party, and other spoke up way moreeloquently than I managed. Feel free to to pay much mind to my small voice


----------



## Aeson (Dec 12, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> Agreed. Garlic is definitely the one of the most effective -- and flavorful! -- ways to self-isolate.



Not if he's a vampire.


----------



## niklinna (Dec 12, 2021)

Staffan said:


> Complete agreement!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 12, 2021)

thom_likes_gaming said:


> The easy way to distinguish the "two sides" to this coin: science.
> Also: logic. You take a medicine to get rid of parasites to, well get rid of parasites.




So, the first line, definitely.  The second... not so much.

There's _TONS_ of medicines that are used for things other than their original intent (called "off-label" use).  Ivermectin just isn't one of them.


----------



## Herschel (Dec 12, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> Like the other 98.5% of cases.
> 
> I'm glad we got proof of life today, but I wonder if it was just to show @Li Shenron that Morrus is not suffering like the rest of his "age group."  Ouch...




Apparently you haven't figured out it's not a binary outcome, but then it seems you're rather incapable of rather basic math, knowledge and discernment.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 12, 2021)

Herschel said:


> but then it seems you're rather incapable of rather basic math, knowledge and discernment.



*Mod Note:*
And you seem incapable of remembering the basic civility rules we operate under.

You are done in this thread.


----------



## Kinematics (Dec 13, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> The science also said get your shot to prevent COVID.  Yet, here we are.



You'd think a gamer would understand that a 95% effective vaccine doesn't mean you never roll a nat 1.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 13, 2021)

As an old friend used to say; he rolled the wrong 5%.


----------



## pming (Dec 13, 2021)

Hiya!


thom_likes_gaming said:


> The easy way to distinguish the "two sides" to this coin: science.
> Also: logic. You take a medicine to get rid of parasites to, well get rid of parasites. And not to fight a viral infection.



You need to look into it more. 

While it is currently in the general "not recommended", but it is firmly in the "sometimes it is recommended" side of the medical community, it's not like taking it (via a legitimate doctors prescription, obviously!) is going to make you any worse off when you already have C19. Hence why it is sometimes recommended... the old "well, this might help..." schtick many doctors default to anyway when they are out of all the "normal options". This isn't a bad thing most of the time...assuming you have a decent doctor.

Ivermectin gets rid of parasites, primarily, but it has a side effect of making it more difficult for some viruses (and some medical studies, what little there are on it, are finding COVID to be one of them) to "hijack the immune system". Something to do with...
" inhibiting the host importin alpha/beta-1 nuclear transport proteins, which are part of a key intracellular transport process that viruses hijack to enhance infection by suppressing the host’s antiviral response."
( Ivermectin  | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines ) 



thom_likes_gaming said:


> Edit: I'm late to the party, and other spoke up way moreeloquently than I managed. Feel free to to pay much mind to my small voice




Then there's the dreaded chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine (?).  Again, "not recommended" by the majority, but it has been prescribed to some people by their doctors. I'd guess usually for people who don't want to or can't take any of the C19 shots.

I'm not a doctor, but I can attest that when I get a cold, I hit the Zinc, Vit D and Caffeine and I'm usually out of the worst of it in a few days in stead of a few weeks. Surf, turf, with lots of mushrooms and/or potatoes...oh, and Cola/Coffee baby!  Figured this out decades ago when a bad cold/flu was going around town. Everyone in my family was getting it...I felt the early symptoms, and started eating steak and shrimp with a lot of Coke-a-Cola every day. I had the cold for 4 or 5 days; everyone else... 2 week minimum, my mom had it for almost a month! Yes, anecdotal, but I know I'm not the only one...so maybe there's something to it. Besides...great excuse to eat steak, lobster, shrimp, crab, mushrooms and potatoes for a week! 

At any rate... Morrus had the shot, and STILL got sick. So, uh, maybe time to look at other potential helpers? I mean, there's a point when you have done everything possible using the "normally accepted methods" that you just have to step back and say... "Ok...what about the NOT normally accepted methods?". At least that's where I would be if I was in his position (which I'm not); I haven't gotten the shot...not because I'm anti-vaxx, but because I am anti-forceyoutodoitorelse! It's the Satanist in me I guess; anytime someone tries to coerce/force me to do something I get more and more adamant I get in resisting it. _shrug_ Call it a "personal quirk". 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 13, 2021)

pming said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I can attest that when I get a cold, I hit the Zinc, Vit D and Caffeine and I'm usually out of the worst of it in a few days in stead of a few weeks. Surf, turf, with lots of mushrooms and/or potatoes...oh, and Cola/Coffee baby!  Figured this out decades ago when a bad cold/flu was going around town. Everyone in my family was getting it...I felt the early symptoms, and started eating steak and shrimp with a lot of Coke-a-Cola every day. I had the cold for 4 or 5 days; everyone else... 2 week minimum, my mom had it for almost a month! Yes, anecdotal,




I got the flu this week. I did nothing for 5 days. No vitamin supplements, no zinc tablets, nada! Just drank a lot of water and got a lot of rest. And then I got better! It's almost like most flues go away after 5 days...


----------



## pming (Dec 13, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> I got the flu this week. I did nothing for 5 days. No vitamin supplements, no zinc tablets, nada! Just drank a lot of water and got a lot of rest. And then I got better! It's almost like most flues go away after 5 days...



LOL!
True, true!

Colds though...man! Those suckers can hang on to you like a bad habit! I've always said... "Give me the flu for 4 days over a cold for 14!". I _hate_ colds with a passion!
..
Maybe it's all placebo...but hey, if it makes me feel better and feel like I'm "doing something to get rid of it faster"...ok, I can delude myself and be dang happy doin' it! As someone once said in some mostly forgotten movie... "Ignorance is bliss". 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 13, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> No vitamin supplements, no zinc tablets, nada!



To be fully fair and transparent, there is no scientific consensus that says vitamin supplement provide any benefit to your health....assuming you are getting proper nutrition and don't have any deficiency conditions (such as low iron conditions frequent in some women with heavy menstruations)

The main reason that vitamin D may be a help against covid is that we are seeing a lot Vitamin D deficiencies in bad covid cases (again whether covid is draining vitamin D or the low levels of D are what is magnifying the severity of the infection is unknown).

Zinc is also recommended because there are some studies on its immune boosting effects. Its a weak link though, again general scientific consensus at the present is that all vitamin supplements are bunk if you have proper nutrition.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 13, 2021)

I've heard plenty of doctors say vitamins just give you expensive pee. Your body flushes out excess, including vitamins. Unless it's something your body lacks, the body will just get rid of it. I don't take supplements for this reason, unless my doctor tells me I need it.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 13, 2021)

Aeson said:


> I've heard plenty of doctors say vitamins just give you expensive pee. Your body flushes out excess, including vitamins. Unless it's something your body lacks, the body will just get rid of it. I don't take supplements for this reason, unless my doctor tells me I need it.




If it has more minerals, the other side effect I understand you might get are the lovely Kidney stones (or even better, Gall Stones!!!).

I hope none of you ever get those.  Drink enough water, I hear that helps (but that's hearsay, not medical advice).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2021)

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> You need to look into it more.
> 
> ...



*Mod note:*

And you’re out

As pointed out before, ivermectin’s antiviral effects are so minor that effective use of it to treat C19 would require doses *toxic* to humans.

That aside, even in standard doses for normal or off-label uses, its known serious side effects serious side effects, include: neck/back pain, swelling face/arms/hands/feet, chest pain, fast heartbeat, confusion, seizures, loss of consciousness.  So “it's not like taking it (via a legitimate doctors prescription, obviously!) is going to make you any worse off when you already have C19.” is disingenuous at best, and is potentially quite dangerous.

The FDA’s EAU for treating C19 with hydrocliroquine was withdrawn more than a year ago because it proved ineffective, has dangerous side effects (seizures, convulsions, intrusive self-destructive thoughts, etc.) and was causing shortages for patients who needed it for treatment of lupus and other serious illnesses.


----------



## embee (Dec 13, 2021)

Best wishes and speedy recovery.

Here in suburban Maryland, the public schools have been doing a pretty good job of staying on top of things. All students are tested on Monday, with results emailed on Tuesday. 

And when I say "all students," I mean all students. Pre-K (3 & 4 year-olds), kindergarteners (5 year olds), all the way up through high school seniors. 

I got an email from the school on Tuesday to pick up my daughter (in first-grade) because a classmate tested positive. She took her Chromebook home and she's been doing remote learning. Tomorrow, she's eligible for PCR testing and can return on Thursday if the Wednesday result is negative.

It's a pain in the ass. I've been driving my other daughter to preschool because my wife has to be home with the older while she's remote-learning. 

But it's also a damn good system. Cases are identified quickly, tracing is done, the kids switch to the remote learning track for a week, and only 1 class is affected at a time. 

While it's a pain, I think this is the way forward - reliance on science and logistics. I personally don't think that there will ever be a return to the "Before Times." Omicron is so virulent that we're well on our way to endemic. Which means that this is something that we need to deal with directly and responsibly.

Get better. In the meantime, being quarantined is a good time to squash typos and make edits.  

All the best.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2021)

Huh. I've never heard anyone try to claim that Coca Cola cures colds before. That's new.


----------



## embee (Dec 13, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Huh. I've never heard anyone try to claim that Coca Cola cures colds before. That's new.



If you go with the original formulation, while it won't help with the cold virus itself, the hit of cocaine will probably mitigate the symptoms.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 13, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Huh. I've never heard anyone try to claim that Coca Cola cures colds before. That's new.




Some folks conflate "makes me feel better while suffering a cold" with "cure the cold".  Sure, take a stimulant and some sugar, and you'll feel better - that doesn't mean the impact of the infection on your body is any less, or will resolve any more quickly.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 13, 2021)

Umbran said:


> So, the first line, definitely.  The second... not so much.
> 
> There's _TONS_ of medicines that are used for things other than their original intent (called "off-label" use).  Ivermectin just isn't one of them.




Yeah.  I take erythromycin as a motility agent.  According to my doctor, its actually better for that than as an antibiotic.  Its just not worth it to a lot of pharmacology companies to do the necessary work to get many drugs added as officially of use for additional purposes.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 13, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Some folks conflate "makes me feel better while suffering a cold" with "cure the cold".  Sure, take a stimulant and some sugar, and you'll feel better - that doesn't mean the impact of the infection on your body is any less, or will resolve any more quickly.




Yeah, its easy for people to confuse treating symptoms with treating the infection.


----------



## Mirtek (Dec 13, 2021)

Get well soon


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 13, 2021)

I can see the trend here; suggestions that might land a forum-user in the hospital or cause him/her to have side-effects are verboten.  That's a good idea, because we'd like everyone to be able to use ENWorld for a safe community and gaming ideas, without worrying about misinformation.  As such, I will not be recommending, as I am not a medical professional, this treatment that causes blood clots or heart inflammation, and has been found to be distributed in contaminated vials.


----------



## niklinna (Dec 13, 2021)

Kinematics said:


> You'd think a gamer would understand that a 95% effective vaccine doesn't mean you never roll a nat 1.



On the flip side, a good vaccine not only affects the hit roll, it affects the damage roll if you do get hit.


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 13, 2021)

niklinna said:


> On the flip side, a good vaccine not only affects the hit roll, it affects the damage roll if you do get hit.




It gives you a higher armor class and damage reduction.


----------



## Mannahnin (Dec 13, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> I can see the trend here; suggestions that might land a forum-user in the hospital or cause him/her to have side-effects are verboten.



This is at best a misrepresentation.  It appears to me, rather, that verboten are suggestions which are potentially dangerous and not medically documented to be effective (especially ones which have been extensively tested, and the subject of hype in social and traditional media).



GMMichael said:


> As such, I will not be recommending, as I am not a medical professional, this treatment that causes blood clots or heart inflammation, and has been found to be distributed in contaminated vials.




This is grotesque.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2021)

GMMichael said:


> I can see the trend here; suggestions that might land a forum-user in the hospital or cause him/her to have side-effects are verboten.  That's a good idea, because we'd like everyone to be able to use ENWorld for a safe community and gaming ideas, without worrying about misinformation.  As such, I will not be recommending, as I am not a medical professional, this treatment that causes blood clots or heart inflammation, and has been found to be distributed in contaminated vials.



*Mod Note:*

Implying that the C19 vaccines are somehow more dangerous than the illness they treat or are no different than treatments NOT approved for C19 is gaslighting, and will ALSO get you booted.

Truths:
1) All pharmaceutical products have side effects.  ALL of them, right down to aspirin and birth control pills.  For the worst potential side effects, prescribing guidelines are provided to avoid them, including which medications should not be taken at the same time, or who should not be taking the medication at all.

2) There is always a risk of improper packaging, storing, distribution or administration.  Ditto tampering.

3) the rate of blood clotting or heart inflammation from any of the COVID vaccines is ORDERS OF MAGNITUDE lower than that same risk from COVID itself, and there is work being done to reduce those risks in terms of possible reformulation, dosing recommendations, and screening for those at the greatest risks for those side effects.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2021)

I am really, really f***king disappointed in this thread. All I was after was basic empathy and maybe some commiserations. Instead we have people trying to peddle medical misinformation, arguing about science and politics, trying to win points off each other.

I’m closing this thread. If there’s one thing worse than suffering from covid it’s suffering from covid and not knowing when you get a notification to open the thread about it whether it will be somebody wishing you well or somebody trying to harm you.

All you had to say was “get well soon”. Or move on and do something else.

Disappointment doesn’t even come close. There are people in this thread who should be deeply ashamed of themselves.


----------

